# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  +Post New Thread button in Upper Sections

## 1337pyro

mozilla firefox and internet explorer is the same result

----------


## KuRIoS

not too big a bug since u can still use the upper button for posting a new thread, but we will look into it  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## Trixehh

I wanna see the elite section, If you donate do you get access?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I wanna see the elite section, If you donate do you get access?


325 rep and you get access

----------


## Willzy

> mozilla firefox and internet explorer is the same result



Dude, your profile pic scares the **** out of me....

----------


## culdin

*




Originally Posted by Willzy



Dude, your profile pic scares the **** out of me....


Dude, your signature scares the **** out of me*

----------


## TheChosenPessimist

Im guessing that the same rules apply in this section as in the suggestions?

If so:




> ANY /agreed /signed /not signed /no or whatever in this section results in 3 infractionpoints, if you post something in suggestions forums, CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM or dont post, quite frankly we dont care if 2000 users say /signed, it doesnt mean that we think the suggestion is good, nor does it give it any higher chance of being accepted.
> 
> NO I don't have any sense of humour in this section so try to be funny and get infractions.


Not trying to be a mini-mod or anything, just want to give people a headsup.

----------


## ShadowCore

> Hello, 
> 
> Send Christmas Gifts. Buy more to send. On this site==== http://www.ppshopping.us/ ,
> 
> good place for shopping, fashion, sexy, personality, maturity, from here to begin. Are you ready?
> 
> ===== http://www.ppshopping.us/ ====
> 
> Air jordan(1-24)shoes $30
> ...


Dude WTF ! is this even allowed on the forums ???????

----------


## 1337pyro

Hey good news. the crash&reset fixed this site bug. the button is now full visible and not bugged.

----------

